# MyProtein - another missing order



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Placed an order on 27/08/12, failed delivery - said the courier couldn't deliver to my work address, no idea why - never a problem any other time with anyone else.

not myprotein's problem so I emailed them about a week later to ask them where the order was, was told it had been returned so I asked for it to be resent to my home address, along with a missing item from a previous order. all was well until my order turned up, and I opened the parcel to find a shaker bottle. I ordered 50 odd quids worth of stuff, none of which was a shaker bottle. Again I contacted them who said I needed to suply a picture of the shaker bottle in order to prove my order didn't turn up. Not sure where the logic behind this thinking was but once I had the time and means, I took the photo and sent them it (about a month later, had been on holiday so wasn't able to take a picture of the shaker bottle) once sent I asked what use the picture was and where my real order was now - again I was assured that it had been returned (the original items were never re-sent, they'd still been sitting there since I first found out it had been returned - only the extra item that was missing from the previous order was sent- which wasn't what I ordered) this was over 2 weeks ago, and I've heard NOTHING from myprotein regarding my order. I've sent them an email a day for almost a week asking for an explanation and for the order to be sent out- but myprotein have ignored me.

Tried to call Customer service several times which just get hold music for 10 mins a time before I give up.

It''s now 14/11/12 and still not a word from them. Any rep here able to help out, failing that it's contacting trading standards and/or whoever I need to contact in order to be heard. I've wasted both time and money(phone calls) trying to sort this out and getting nowhere.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

quickest way to sort this would probably be to pm @myprotein.co.uk

its probably in the wrong section too mate as im sure myprotein have a sub forum.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Very sorry to hear about your issues and we apologise for any inconvenience caused. Please could you send a PM with your email address, Order ID and any Support Ticket IDs you have sent so we can resolve as quickly as possible for you?

Thanks, MP


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

the only myprotein subform I seen was one with offers- which you can't start a topic in. I could be wrong but that's the only one I've seen.

Pm sent to myprotein


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> the only myprotein subform I seen was one with offers- which you can't start a topic in. I could be wrong but that's the only one I've seen.
> 
> Pm sent to myprotein


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/myprotein/

best of luck mate, hope it gets sorted for you, 3 months is a long time to wait!


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers, to myprotein(rep on here)'s defence he's replied quickly. Just hope it actually gets resolved quickly. It's a shame because myprotein used to be a really good company I'd defend non-stop with their quality and pricing but it's all gone to pot now it would seem


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

This is never-ending. Also is dammed indication that the only way of getting a response with anything resembling sense is to make the problem public on a forum, other than that your in their little web of misdirection and timewasting incompentence. The photo of the shaker bottle is bizaare too. Good luck getting your money back and at least some compensation for your time and expense.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

MP rep on here tried to contact them yesterday, said I should receive a reply from them that day. Could probably guess by now, that Ididn't get a reply sadly. Which must be rather annoying to the reps on here who try and help. they're getting no help from their employers. Phoned today, and actually got through to a person. shock horror. who said he couldn't find my order but a refund will be processed.. we will see what happens, if that money ever does arrive in my account


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

How many problems with myprotein unbelivable (reading on this board), had order 12 days ago and nothing,they said it was despached on 7th but still nothing!

Don't know what to do,only thing left is to complain to PayPal witch I ll do tomorrow!!

First and Last order from them!

And whoever starts thread on them and complain thread get closed???

Why UK Muscle ? That ain't fair!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

For a bit of balance....

Ordered 5kg of Impact Whey from them at about 10am on Wednesday, and it arrived Thursday, as promised, at 2.15pm.

Never had a problem with MP so I'll continue to use them.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 23, 2012)

look at their facebook wall, Tis not a happy place

https://www.facebook.com/MyproteinUK


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

You seriously have to start asking what the h3ll is going on at MP? Has all the advertising they are doing pushed them beyond their limits and now they are biting the hand that feeds them? Very strange


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Apologies for the delay Benki. Please can you send a PM with your Order ID, email address and any Support Ticket IDs so we can look into this for you?

Thanks, MP


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

10 days later I have no protein? :\ I've ran out of protein today!

First time impression will most likely last here.


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Dux said:


> For a bit of balance....
> 
> Ordered 5kg of Impact Whey from them at about 10am on Wednesday, and it arrived Thursday, as promised, at 2.15pm.
> 
> Never had a problem with MP so I'll continue to use them.


A gambling man it seems! I prefer better odds personally!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Daz007 said:


> A gambling man it seems! I prefer better odds personally!


I've ordered off them countless times over the past couple of years, and never had a single problem, so it's hardly a gamble.


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Only had one issue with them when they moved warehouse/offices. It was quickly rectified and I received a £10 voucher for the troubles.

I think their service is top notch!

(And no I don't work for them)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Judging by the latest posts on here and looking at the facebook page dont think i will be chancing another order with them again. It isnt even that cheap anymore.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dont they sell their protein through argos now? People should stop being lazy cvnts and pop to the shop to get it themselves :lol:


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

I placed an order on Monday and one item from my order (a mini scoop) arrived on Tuesday and the rest of the order (5 empty tubs) arrived on Wednesday.

Still unsure why my order was split into two deliveries but at least I got my order.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Dont they sell their protein through argos now? People should stop being lazy cvnts and pop to the shop to get it themselves :lol:


I think they stopped selling through Argos


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Still nothing for me being almost 3 weeks now, payed over 100 €


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've ordered off them countless times over the past couple of years, and never had a single problem, so it's hardly a gamble.


Same here with me, no problems whatsoever. Even the courier is sh1t hot, they've NEVER been outside that 1 hour window they mail me with in the morning..

Although thinking of changing to pro 10 or similar just to be onthe safe side, cba to deal with the hassle when it does occur, which seeing as these events are more and more frequent it'll probably be soon..


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've ordered off them countless times over the past couple of years, and never had a single problem, so it's hardly a gamble.


as have I. However, They're customer service is not the same as it has been for years. It's no even owned by the same people it was years ago, I don't think. This new MP is pathetic, and if you want to keep using them then go ahead, ofcourse. But WHEN, and it is a case of when, they do **** up your order you'll really only have yourself to blame when it take months to get the situation fixed as you'll have already known the risks associated with MP.

I've never contracted an STD but that doesn't mean I'll continue to shag wee tarts in one night stands without a johnny purely because it[catching an std] hasn't happened to me.

This "it hasn't happened to me" way of thinking is flawed beyond belief.

My order has still not been dealt with my MP.


----------



## TheRealSJR (Oct 29, 2012)

For an addition bit of balance, I've ordered tons of products from MP over the last two years and never once had a bad order...


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Today after nearly 3 weeks waiting,i escalated claim to pay-pal dispute !!

don't care for their sh*t order any more i want full refund 108 €


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

This company seem to be a selective scammers ,they send to some ,and just steal from others

Read reviews here on them for yourself http://www.trustpilot.ie/review/myprotein.com

They took from me 108 € and now they don't wanna even speak to me

Lads stay clear from these scumba*s


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

This baffles me, all my 6 orders this year turned up within 48 hours.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Benki11, we would be more than happy to look into your order and resolve the issue for you but we will need your Order ID to do this. We have asked you for this previously but you haven't provided it. Please could you provide this information?

Thanks


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Benki11, we would be more than happy to look into your order and resolve the issue for you but we will need your Order ID to do this. We have asked you for this previously but you haven't provided it. Please could you provide this information?
> 
> Thanks


What is point of you telling me ok I ll look into your order,and then tell me we don't know why s missing wait few more

Months maybe will arrive and in that time my PayPal 30 days money return passes !and then all of a sudden you don't

Care you got my money and I can't complain to PayPal!but I did complain to PayPal already and have trust in those guys

To return my money,that why I use those guys in first place,but ok I'll pm you with my order number and see what will you do

And then update this thread!!


----------



## Stunner (Sep 11, 2012)

Watching with interest as I am about to put in my first order with MP soon...


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dux said:


> For a bit of balance....
> 
> Ordered 5kg of Impact Whey from them at about 10am on Wednesday, and it arrived Thursday, as promised, at 2.15pm.
> 
> Never had a problem with MP so I'll continue to use them.


it will happen mate give it time

i used to be a believer - i lost my faith

ill never use them again


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Stunner said:


> Watching with interest as I am about to put in my first order with MP soon...


Why bother with the risk! Doesnt the contamination and CS issues ring alarms? If not, go look at their facebook page!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

dont waste your time with this joke of a company seriously, BBW, Pro10 are much much better


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Stunner said:


> Watching with interest as I am about to put in my first order with MP soon...


youve been warned, i placed an order three days ago thinking i might be one of the lucky ones to get a next day delivery.. still waiting, called up their customer services i was on hold for 35mins till i gave up, pm'd them with my order info didnt even get a simple aknowledgment..bunch of monkeys


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Benki11, we would be more than happy to look into your order and resolve the issue for you but we will need your Order ID to do this. We have asked you for this previously but you haven't provided it. Please could you provide this information?
> 
> Thanks


I too have a problem i hope ye can solve , after 2 phone calls of 20 mins and six emails to which i got no reply for an answer

I have PMd ye all the info required

Thanks


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Ackee&Saltfish and Replicator, our CS team are looking into your issues and will be in touch shortly to resolve them. Thanks, MP


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Ackee&Saltfish and Replicator, our CS team are looking into your issues and will be in touch shortly to resolve them. Thanks, MP


How long does it take to check and see the goods havent been dispatched then send them out asap? You can happily take the payment and next day delivery charge but you refuse to honour your side of agreement!

Im inclined to think you are posting replies on public forums so it appears that your guys are trying their best to sort these issues out..in reality theres no urgency to deal with the matter..still waiting on some type of confirmation that you have received my pm, email..


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Replicator said:


> I too have a problem i hope ye can solve , after 2 phone calls of 20 mins and six emails to which i got no reply for an answer
> 
> I have PMd ye all the info required
> 
> Thanks





myprotein.co.uk said:


> Ackee&Saltfish and Replicator, our CS team are looking into your issues and will be in touch shortly to resolve them. Thanks, MP


Thanks for the PM stating my new ticket had been answered. and it was, in the following manner

I'm really sorry that you have not received your free Blender.

Please be advised that you needed to have the product in your basket and then enter the code to qualify for the promotion. All the information regarding this was stated on the promotion email.

Again I am sorry for any inconvenience caused.

I stated in the six other email mentioned above and on this ticket I couldnt get this to work and if you really were sorry for any inconvienance caused you would have also said a blender is on its way.

But no ...its an answer that more or less says tough , your not getting one ..........thats some customer service

goodbye PM hello new supplier !!!!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sombody keep deleting my posts


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah mine too


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Benki11, we would be more than happy to look into your order and resolve the issue for you but we will need your Order ID to do this. We have asked you for this previously but you haven't provided it. Please could you provide this information?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you replay on my pm today,as delivery was delivered ,end of story,delivered where to whom?

I did t see anything did not sing for anything ,did not recive anything ,what a bunch of liers!

Theft is stealing money from honest costumers and UKMuscle please stop deleting threads on MYProtein and my posts!

Please

Quote "Hi,

We are very sorry to hear of the delays you have experienced. According to MHI your order was delivered on 16/11/2012. Please see below the history of your delivery:

Current Status:

Fri 16/11/2012 18:13: Delivered: DELIVERED

Here is your MHI tracking reference: MHI-69-13311013. You can track your delivery by visiting www.trackmail.co.uk.

Once again, sincere apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused,

If you require any further assistance in relation to this matter please let us know.

Thanks,

MP

Bullshi*t they send nothing ,where is delivery adress, who sing for it ,MyProtein just stole 108 eura!


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Stunner said:


> Watching with interest as I am about to put in my first order with MP soon...


I wouldn't bother mate. Nothing but hassle. I've waited 3 months. told a month ago it would be sent out. never came. Told 1 week ago today I would get refunded. It never happened.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How long does it take to check and see the goods havent been dispatched then send them out asap? You can happily take the payment and next day delivery charge but you refuse to honour your side of agreement!
> 
> Im inclined to think you are posting replies on public forums so it appears that your guys are trying their best to sort these issues out..in reality theres no urgency to deal with the matter..still waiting on some type of confirmation that you have received my pm, email..


 Point I'd been thinking about lately too, MP does well to reply to us all, on here and in PM as quick as he can.

however nothing actually gets sorted, I've no idea of any conversation between MP here and MP.com. Everythings just, ok I'll speak to them but there's been no reply to give anyone any sort of hope that it's getting dealt with?

Are Mp.com even getting back to the rep?

Wish I'd just paid by paypal so I could claim my money back through them. I never because I know paypal charge a small fortune for paying that way( to the seller) so thought I was doing a good thing paying by card.


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Thats exactly what happened to me early this year and what ive said all along when anyone asks, I PMed the myprotein user their 'ticket' number as well as told the rep on the forum. Nothing happened. They later asked me to repost it instead of going to check for themselves.

Now we know a moderator here is deleting MP complaints but that doesnt explain for ignoring the PMs as they appear to have ignored benki11 above.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> Point I'd been thinking about lately too, MP does well to reply to us all, on here and in PM as quick as he can.
> 
> however nothing actually gets sorted, I've no idea of any conversation between MP here and MP.com. Everythings just, ok I'll speak to them but there's been no reply to give anyone any sort of hope that it's getting dealt with?
> 
> ...


To the seller ,ye right ! Seller does t give a damn about us


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Replicator said:


> Thanks for the PM stating my new ticket had been answered. and it was, in the following manner
> 
> I'm really sorry that you have not received your free Blender.
> 
> ...


Recieved another PM today folks

Due to not being able to honour the request of a blender at this time I am being refunded 10% of my order .

Thanks MP


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Still nothing for my missing order ,PayPal told me they are still waiting other side to respond to their questions?

This is rediculius !

Please read comments in here http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/myprotein.com it seem they haven't ship anything to anybody !

Police have to deal with this scammers


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Recieved another PM today folks
> 
> Due to not being able to honour the request of a blender at this time I am being refunded 10% of my order .
> 
> Thanks MP


Very disappointing that you have to waste time complaining before they do anything, why cant CS use common sense and reply with this action first? Im sure theyre expecting most people to just accept it and go away. If theres a free item with certain criteria, then send the free item, all this placing in basket is bull****. What a shame.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Daz007 said:


> Very disappointing that you have to waste time complaining before they do anything, why cant CS use common sense and reply with this action first? Im sure theyre expecting most people to just accept it and go away. If theres a free item with certain criteria, then send the free item, all this placing in basket is bull****. What a shame.


I totally agree ..


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

You can claim back if you paid by credit card. MP used to be ok until they grew too big too fast and forgot about the loyal users.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

musio said:


> You can claim back if you paid by credit card. MP used to be ok until they grew too big too fast and forgot about the loyal users.


Agreed


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Have all these problems started since they got bought out? I haven't used them in a while but they use to be top-notch!


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

No big problems started about 4 years ago which people will tell you, its got significantly worse since the Hut came in including the neverending excuses. Theres no sign of it improving either.


----------



## BigMitchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Off to bulk powders then :thumb:


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

BigMitchh said:


> Off to bulk powders then :thumb:


I will As well mate , :thumb: once PayPal refound me 108 € from this scammers putting order for 10kg unflavored to BulkPowders,

And before il do 2.5 kg of same just to keep me going until that time!

still can t believe those fu**ers didt deliverd ,and said they did !

Unbelievable


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

thread closed.

People have made there points now IMO and this is not MP customer services chaps with all due respect.


----------

